# Selling Wild Animal parts in Florida and Georgia?



## Glenn (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone know what the law is on the sales of wild animal parts within the states of Florida and Georgia?

I have several Wingbone turkey calls made from wild birds that I am working on and would like to sell if legal.

I will call the game commission today but wanted to see if anyone knows.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I called the FWCC and had to go through 3 people to find out. As long as the animal was harvested legally then it is legal.

I had to explain what a Wingbone turkey call is though and I'm sure the girl thought I was a nut


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 1, 2007)

I would keep some written record of lic. #'s and a bill of sale for these items just to cover yourself.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah that is a good idea indeed...

I have always just given them away as gifts or trades and I think I will just continue with that.

Some of these bones are from last season and the season before that so I don't have any records for them. Plus Florida has no tag program for turkeys so there is no recored of legal harvest.

Anyone want a wingbone


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 1, 2007)

Glenn,PM sent .


----------



## R G (Jun 1, 2007)

Seems I remember something from the regs that said something like only deer antlers and squirell tails from legally taken animals can be sold.

Looked at last years regs, you can also sell deer hides and tails and alligator products.


----------



## Son (Jun 6, 2007)

*selling animal parts*

I know it's illegal to sell or trade wild turkey feathers in Georgia. How many feather experts do you think there are than can tell wild from domestic? And some domestic and/or wild strains are raised in captivity. So selling any turkey feather in Ga could cause you some grief, even if you win the debate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm totally confused by this. Have you ever seen how many Whole Turkeys, beards, spurs and feathers are for sale on Ebay? Is this just a law in Georgia? Thanks, RH


----------



## Glenn (Jun 7, 2007)

Got this via email from the Florida game and fish.


_Thank you for contacting the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC). No the bones can not be sold. Rule 68A-12.004, Florida Administrative Code, prohibits the sale of birds, the carcasses, or any part thereof whether produced in this state or transported from any other state or country except as provided in the rule. The rule only provides for the sale of feathers or skins of lawfully taken resident game birds.


_


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry Glenn.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 7, 2007)

Glenn said:


> Yeah that is a good idea indeed...
> 
> I have always just given them away as gifts or trades and I think I will just continue with that.
> 
> ...



I sure would like a nice wingbone call as a gift


----------



## dutchman (Jun 7, 2007)

Glenn said:


> Got this via email from the Florida game and fish.
> 
> 
> _Thank you for contacting the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC). No the bones can not be sold. Rule 68A-12.004, Florida Administrative Code, prohibits the sale of birds, the carcasses, or any part thereof whether produced in this state or transported from any other state or country except as provided in the rule. The rule only provides for the sale of feathers or skins of lawfully taken resident game birds.
> ...




I guess Lovett Williams, Lamar Williams, and plenty of other people will be out of the wingbone call business then. Lovett offers them for sale on his website.

http://www.lovettwilliams.com/

He even offers one he calls the Osceola, made from the wing bones of a wild Osceola turkey. Last time I checked, the only place you could get one of them birds was in Florida.

I'm a little confused.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 7, 2007)

Son said:


> I know it's illegal to sell or trade wild turkey feathers in Georgia.



Really? You can't trade them?

I knew that selling the parts was illegal, but I didn't realize it was also illegal to trade them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 7, 2007)

The are several people that sell Wing bones on the internet and at shows made from Wild Turkeys. So I guess it would come down to the investing officer or who ever is in charge that day as to if it is legal or illegal.

But I was given a Florida Statue that states very clearly that it is illegal so being the law abiding person I am I will follow the law.

But I'm not making a career out of selling turkey calls so it does not hurt my wallet. I will continue to just trade them with others and give them to friends.


----------

